# Anybody know about a husqvarna 5524ste? broken shear pin?



## jdtrs27 (Nov 23, 2010)

I need some info on a husqvarna 5 524ste snowblower. I found one for sale, for $75. it is a 2007 model. it runs good, good condition except the auger doesnt work. I havent seen it, but i'm guessing a broke shear pin or toasted gears in the gearbox. The owner also says there was no loud noise or grinding of gears when it stopped working. He also just told me that the lever to engage the auger has no spring tension anymore. Could it be as simple as a broken spring or cable? Am I looking at replacing a gearbox or just something simple?


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm guessing cable or spring or shaft or wallowed passage. Bad gears won't make the cable slack.


----------



## jdtrs27 (Nov 23, 2010)

what do you mean by shaft or wallowed passage?? This was not used commercially, just by a homeowner for 4 years. I wouldn't think something could "wallow" in that amount of time. What shaft are you refering to? Is it common for this machine to break down when it is this new? I like a good deal, but I am not too fond of buying complete junk either! If it was junk when it was new, im not interested. But if its a decent blower that just needs some attention, I'm in!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If it is the same as the one when I googled the model number its worth 75 no matter what is wrong with the auger.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

jdtrs27 said:


> what do you mean by shaft or wallowed passage?? This was not used commercially, just by a homeowner for 4 years. I wouldn't think something could "wallow" in that amount of time. What shaft are you refering to? Is it common for this machine to break down when it is this new? I like a good deal, but I am not too fond of buying complete junk either! If it was junk when it was new, im not interested. But if its a decent blower that just needs some attention, I'm in!


I'm just suggesting places to look and things to look for. I have no idea what any of that particular machine looks like, but a resistance free cable doesn't seem like a big deal to fix. It might be a big PITA, but nothing too costly, either.
For 75 bucks, you really can't lose, here. Even if you have to send it out for repair.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Since there is no spring tension when the auger lever is depressed it could be something as simple as a broken belt, as the actual spring tension on the idler isn't much. I would pull the spark plug wire at the very least and then try to turn the impeller not the auger. If the impeller and the augers spin it is more than likely a broken belt. even with gear box problems i would buy it for 75 dollars if the engine runs and the rest of the snow blower is in pretty good shape.


----------

